# La Marka & Bellice standard poodles



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with this breeder? If not, what do you think of their website Poodles Poodles I'm just looking for a brown standard poodle in socal or maybe a red toy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

No experience, but they look amazing, and like a breeder I would call and if everything went well, visit. 

A spoo or a toy--that's a HUGE difference  I actually was choosing between those sizes when I got my spoos. All sizes of poodle are wonderful, though!


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

MaizieFrosty thanks for your input! Also, why did you ultimately decide on a spoo? I'm still debating between the two and am leaning towards spoo to go biking with, but i'm looking for a calm dog to hang out with on the couch at home which sounds more like toy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

You're welcome  Well, I figured I wasn't going to be getting another dog for a long time and I already had my Maltese, so I wanted something different this time around. The standard is the ultimate dog of every breed in existence, IMHO. One of my buddies at the dog park has an amazing toy, but she's counting down until she can get a spoo. 

If you exercise a spoo properly, they are amazingly quiet/calm in the house (after they're at least a year old, I would say, from my experience). Mine are so chill and cuddly. You can also help to get that temperament by choosing a dog that is mostly 4's on the Volhard temperament test.


----------



## Dessyg1996 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi yes i got a puppy from her a while back. She was the most amazing standard ever!! I live close tobthis breeder and used to go over freequently. The pups are raised with the best of the best for food, toys, and even get sung to for feeding time. Ive never seen somome put so much heart and soul into a puppy . She doesn't do toys but will know of somone who does. She had a poodle win westminister i belive in 1945 .


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

Dessyg1996 said:


> The pups are raised with the best of the best for food, toys, and even get sung to for feeding time.


Wow she sounds like a great breeder, she even sings to them!? Thank you for the reply, I'll be sure to contact her when I'm ready for a puppy.


----------



## Dessyg1996 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes she has two songs made for feeding time "if your hungry and you know it raise a paw" "then are you hungry are you hungry yes ypu are yes you are". She send home a half inch binder of all parents and grandparents health testing/pedigree and a bunch of puppy info. I know she has a black male pup thats 6 month old looking for a home


----------



## Labeille (Jul 14, 2018)

UPDATE:

I do not recommend this breeder. Joe had a number of health problems as a puppy. I just lost him to myasthenia gravis, an autoimmune disease in March of 2021. His littermate was diagnosed with a related autoimmune disorder six months earlier. These are autoimmune diseases of genetic predilection. The devastation of losing a dog before the age of 3 years is incomprehensible. The breeder is fully aware and is still offering another male littermate as stud.


----------

